# VU7LD-VU7RG

## RA3CQ

,     .   :Smile:  
    ,    :

http://www.arsi.info/vu7/

Many of the Operators in this event are experienced in IOTA Activations & VU4 DXpedition and Tsunami Emergency Communication. Veterans from last VU7 DXpedition are also part of this event and are extending their whole hearted support and they will share their  expertise and experience with their fellow Hams.

 On-Line     . .
    ,      QSO.   :Smile:

----------


## UN2E

, ,    SSB,
 -!   80 VU7LD/VU2PAI  .     .       !  ,    ?!  !
        !
      !  ,!

----------


## IGOR

,          LOG    .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,          LOG    .


  .    -      . D    ,    .  -      -  ...   ,          .             .  ,     ,    ,         .    .  ,     (  ), -,    . 
 73!

----------


## Walkman

.  VU2MTT       .   40   "" VU7LD  100   "",   ,     -  ,   ,     "".  IDIOT      .  15       10,    ""  ""!    .

----------


## rv3mi

> .


       -  :
Population (2001)	60,595
Density of  Population 	500-2500 people/Kms.

----------


## rv3mi

-    ?

          :-)

----------


## rv3mi

> rv3mi
> 
>        -    ?
> 
> 
>  
> ...during the whole of December 2006.
>     2006.


"     " (c) :-)

----------


## K6VHF

40-    VU7.  10    .

----------


## rv3mi

> 8.    .      ,  .  ?     ?


!!!    ?  VU7LD       ?

   -        ... -            :-)

----------


## K6VHF

,      .
  4    40-.
 vu7ld/vu3dmp  vu7ld/vu2vku ,    10   .
      QSO      300 .

----------


## YL2MU

*To: RA3CQ*


>      QRX    .  ,  , ?

 :Smile: 

>  .      .     .   -  .    .  .


   !     QSO    . .     ,     ,  .


> .  .       .         . 

       .      ,  .   :-)))

>    .    160  24/28  ?   10 .    ,   10    .  -     ,     ?

    24   28.    .    ,     10!!!   .  .  10        .
   ,  160  10,  .   .


>   .      ,  . 

   .      . . VU2  , VU3 - .    80     .      .

> ?     ? 

  ,    .       .           .

> -     .

   ,   .



>          >  .  ,     , 
.        ?  ?

   ,  .    HR #1,    :-))))

>    ?

     ,  .    :-))))      , .


>,    ,    .

 .          ,          .        VU4.      VU7.

> VU7LD    ,  ,       

,      - :-))))

! 73!

----------


## YL2MU

> !
> 
>  30  ?


,   30  :Smile:   30  ,   ,       .

----------


## 001

,    .

----------


## RA3CQ

,    .
   .

----------


## 001

> 001
> 
>      ,    .
> 
> 
>    . ,      .


 ,   ,  - ...

----------


## RZ6BU

> To RA3CQ
> 
> Your callsign, ra3cq,was worked on the following day(s): 
> VU7LD Logs - section 20061201 till 20061205 (partial) 
> 80 CW RA3CQ 
> 15 USB RA3CQ 
> 15 USB RA3CQ 
> 80 CW RA3CQ 
> 40 LSB RA3CQ 
> ...


-  ,  VU7LD     ,     QSO               VU7LD/VU....   .

73!

----------


## RD3BD

:Smile: 

Your callsign, rx3agd,was worked on the following day(s): 
VU7LD Logs - section 20061201 till 20061205 (partial) 
40 LSB RX3AGD 
40 CW RX3AGD 
15 USB RX3AGD 
17 USB RX3AGD 
20 USB RX3AGD 
40 LSB RX3AGD 
40 LSB RX3AGD 
40 CW RX3AGD

----------


## Alexandre

... ... ...         ...   80 CW  ...   ...     ...        .... !!!   "BEEEEEP"  ....    (  ...  ...  ..           Ѩ... !!!!)

           VU7  ?

----------


## rx3agd

> >        VU7  >?
> 
>       .
>    ( ,   SPLIT, UP  ..),   .
> "" DX-       DX.
> ,    ,     . 
> ,    .
>  -...


  ...   ...     (      F5MJT...  -   )...       ,   ...    ¨..!...    Ѩ-  -   6- ...  ...( Ψ )

----------


## ES4RZ

,    -: "  ,   ...".        - ,             .
 ,       .

----------


## RA3CQ

TO: RX3AGD...  ...LoTW
      DHL  UPS.  :Smile: 
 ,   .  :Smile: 
    ...
   ,    QSL  VU4,   LOTW     .      .

----------


## RW4NH

!    QSL VU7LD/ VU2*** ,   ,  5   '' RTTY on 14 mHz ~ 08:40
 09:00 Z?!       (599-599)  
    ...    FSK    LOG ,   -    , SEND MNY TNX.
  ,     CFM QSL via W3HNK,         ,    -   .
   QSL labels     ,.

   ,  -   CW ,  DIGITAL  ..
    VU7LD! de RW4NH

----------


## ES4RZ

VU4NRO.
ES4RZ

----------


## YL2MU

,      ,       20 .       .   ,    :-))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))))))))))))

----------


## R3BM

> -  ,  VU7LD     ,     QSO               VU7LD/VU....   .
> 73!


425 DX News #813
2 December 2006 

The first batch of ARSI operators (including VU2DMP, VU2GGM, VU2IZO,
          VU2MTT, VU2NKS,  VU2NXM,  VU2PAI, VU2PJP,  VU2RCR,  VU2RDQ,  VU2SWS,
          VU2VKU, VU3ENB, VU3KKZ  and VU3SGS) has  been active from  Kavaratti
          Island, Lakshadweeps (AS-011) since around 18.30 UTC on 30  November
          (i.e. on 1 December at noon local time). They have been required  to
          sign VU7LD/homecall,  but  this  is  not  an  Andaman-like  activity
          (different operations under different callsigns, with different  QSL
          routes and  different  QSL cards):  *so  there is  no  need  to  work
          multiple VU7LD/hc's on  the same  band and  mode, as  they would  be
          duplicate QSOs.*
  !   ,     QSO!!!

----------


## EY8MM

VU4GDG    1987...
    30 ?    ,   ?

       .

VU7NRO/VU7APR    .  1992 VU7DVP/CVP    .    1993  VU7API/VU7SF.    . 160, 80, 17, 12 and RTTY New One's.    30 .

----------


## YL2MU

> RA3CQ
> 
>    ,    QSL  VU4,   LOTW     .      .
> 
> 
> !   VU4AN/VU3RYB  VU4AN/VU3SIG  .   KH8SI   !


KH8SI   .        DXCC     .
      ""?  :Smile:

----------


## UN2E

!   
OP DX Bulletin  788 :
PIRATE ALERT. Jean-Louis, F5UJK, informs OPDX that someone has been
pirating his callsign on 40 meters CW, especially on top of the VU7LD
operation. He states that he is not equipped for 40m, so it is not him
on that band.
     .
73!Anatoly

----------


## EY8MM

VU7. 30   .

----------


## rx3agd

!!!        (   )... 30   ...  RTTY     ...  SSTV   ?( )

----------


## YL2MU

> >  Log -  "   "      >57,  Log ,    ... Log  , >   ,     ,  >   ,     ,   .
> 
> ,        ,   "... ,  ...".  
>  ""    -   .


     100%.

----------


## rv3mi

CW 9-   21.025?   10 UTC -    QSO  ?
 100% QSO     :Sad: 

 -  !

----------


## rx3agd

> CW 9-   21.025?   10 UTC -    QSO  ?
>  100% QSO    
> 
>  -  !


  9   21..   21025 , 21004.... VU7LD/VU2MTT
QSO   !

  :   !!!!!!  :Crazy:   :Laughing:

----------


## rv3mi

/VU2NXM      ....

     .

----------


## YL2MU

> Ok!       ! !


  .      30%,   ,   ,   .    CD  ,     .      ,    .   , , , 100000 QSO.        30-40! ,   -      .

----------


## K6VHF

7 SSB   40-  VU7LD .... - ....
      VU7LD/VU2NKS    .
 RTTY  ,  , .

 EY8MM
   VU7LD  RTTY?
     !

----------


## rx3agd

!!!!!   Ѩ !!!!
  QSO   80  12     (VU2NXM  VU2PAI)  ,     EMAIL ,       !)   !  :Super:  
     ...!  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :  :

----------


## DX-MAN

17   3     20 .  40       :Crazy:

----------


## RA3CQ

,      24-,    ...

----------


## RA3CQ

They are still some ops till 28th only. Most logs are OK now till 20th or so.
Any others I will only know after they return in Jan.

----------


## ES4RZ

,      -    .

----------


## RA3CQ

,        5A7A.   :Very Happy: 
,     ( ),     .

----------


## ew4dx

,        .   .    VU7LD???
  ...

----------


## RA6ALS

-     http://www.arsi.info/vu7/qsl.html
         QSL ?

----------


## UR5LAM

!
 : http://www.vu7.in/
 set up: http://www.dx-pedition.de/lakshadwee...at/kadmat.html

----------


## Stan UN8GA

,   , - VU7MY

----------


## rv6ljk

VU7RG  40  80 ,           :Sad:   ...
     ,   ?

----------


## rv6ljk

!      ...      80  .
  17.01  20.10 UTC 3520.     !!!      ...

----------


## K6VHF

40 - SSB,CW
30 - CW
20 - SSB,CW
17 - SSB,CW
15 - SSB,CW

4L1FP	 40m	SSB
4L1FP	 17m	CW
4L1FP  15m	CW
- .
  VU7MY  ,    ,   ?  .

----------


## K6VHF

10-   ,  160 .  12  .       .
 80-  ,       SSB    CW.

----------


## ES4RZ

VU7.  ,   .

----------


## YL2MU

> !      ...      80  .
>   17.01  20.10 UTC 3520.     !!!      ...


-,   ,     ,     VU7LD.    QSO  21 RTTY  2   80 CW :Smile:  ,     :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

.

----------


## ES4RZ

(VU7APR).
       SK.
UM8MZ.  -   ( ).

----------


## K6VHF

..  .
4L1FP	15m	SSB
4L1FP	17m	SSB
4L1FP	40m	SSB
4L1FP	20m	SSB
4L1FP	20m	CW
4L1FP	17m	CW
4L1FP	15m	CW
4L1FP	30m	CW
 40 CW ,     40-  80-.

----------


## K6VHF

VU7RG   Kadmat,Bangaram,Agat  ti   ,     .
    VU7MY   Minicoy   .

----------


## Serg

> 4       (  ) ?


   SO2R ?

,      DX-,     !   ,   XT2C  PSK  RTTY   , ..     7,      10...   7,   10 - ,     :Wink:

----------


## Serg

> ?      .


  ,       ,        -     SO2R  :Wink:

----------


## rx3agd

!   SETUP    ...
  80(160   )   ,,  1QSO  ,     ... ?(     ,   !!)      !!!   RTTY   ,    ,    (     )    ,        (   VU7MY   )
 1  ...  :Laughing:  
   !73!
ps:   *apg*    ...   ?  :Crazy:

----------


## K6VHF

> - UA9KAA


 .   !

----------


## rx3agd

4L1FP          ...
QSL-     ...
  VU7MY      ...
Ѹ  30  CW  -...!!!
   !!!73!  :Laughing:

----------


## va2wdq

QSO c VU7RG   2:30  !  40-))) 

     ,     !     .    579 7000.9 QSX 7002.9.   10-       , IC-775DSP (    -  ) +  600 .

 QSO  ,    3Y0X  30- ,          100             .     3-    4-  5-  .

73!

----------


## va2wdq

> ,  ,        .       .


         VU .         .    ,  .      .      XF4. ? (hi...)

C , ,   18 MHz CW ZD8RH/p.      .

73!

----------


## Serg

> VU .         .


     ,   "    "     ""     +\- 14.180...

----------


## apg

> !   , !!!!4QSO     !!!!!!(..  . ...-----...)    ,     ,         ...     ..   !!!    (     )...VU7LD      !!!
>        
>     QSL-     ? !


  ,    -        .    ,      -               .  -  !!!    .     .                 .  QSL -    -     .            ,    .

----------


## va2wdq

> ,   "    "     ""     +\- 14.180...


   ,   10- . -,  -  , .      .  - . ,    .  . ,          -10.    -24.  .    +25.      .     ,    -  . W2 NY,NJ - 600-800  .    .   .  ,  ,    . ,    -          ,     .    ,    DX-men .   500 . ,  ,  DX-     +40        -   .  ,   .     ,     -    .   -   ,   .    ,     ,  ,  DX       .   -  ,        ,      ,    .       QTH -  ,     !

 ,    ,           .     -         40-80  - !  -  ,    40-   59+20  SSB      ,   CW -  .

73!

----------


## va2wdq

(    ) VU7RG    W    80   ""  579.     -      " ".      30 ,     ,   ,     QSB. 

      ,   -      ,  ,   ..

73!

----------


## K6VHF

-,!
  QSO   !!
4L1FP	15m	SSB
4L1FP	17m	SSB
4L1FP	40m	SSB
4L1FP	20m	SSB
4L1FP	20m	CW
4L1FP	17m	RTTY
4L1FP	40m	CW
4L1FP	17m	CW
4L1FP	15m	CW
4L1FP	30m	CW
4L1FP	20m	RTTY
4L1FP	15m	RTTY
4L1FP	80m	CW
 !
 160   ,,   12  10,     ....  :Sad:

----------


## RA3CQ

Hello Igor,
I just returned from VU7.
Yes, we will upload VU7RG and VU7MY qso data on LotW in about 15 month from now.
eQSL isn`t considered.

          Frank DL4KQ

----------


## Stan UN8GA

VU7MY/VU2JOS    ? VU2JOS  N2OO ?

----------


## ew4dx

VU7MY  .

----------


## YL2MU

direct  VU7RG.  "".   ,  !    VU7RG & VU7MY,    ( ),       QSO.   VU7MY    ,    IOTA   , ,     ,      QSO    :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> ...      : TNX QSL! DE VU7RG.
>    VU7MY   ,     ...


 ! ,   .         ,        :Smile: 
  MY . -,  - ,    . ,    SAE      ?

----------


## Stan UN8GA

> ,    SAE      ?


    ,   SAE + 6USD.
   ?

----------


## Stan UN8GA

,   .
         .

----------


## ew4dx

.    ,   -   .  :Smile:

----------


## Stan UN8GA



----------


## rv3mi

VU7RG
 6   .
  ,  .

----------


## Al 4L5A

qrp       :-)
        73           Al 4L5A

----------


## RA3CQ

,
Isn't important -  .
   .
 ...
          VU4-VU7 .
  LoTW VU4AN/VU3RYC    VU4AN/VU3RYC,   VU4AN.
       ,        ,       ,          .

----------

